# Revolver Identification



## jrbarnes (Mar 6, 2007)

If I posted a couple pictures of my S&W revolver think could you guys try to help me identify it? It was my dads and he knows nothing about it.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Well, sure.........*

But also include any pertinent data, such as markings and their location. Most folks object to posting serial numbers, and just use "XXX" for the last few digits. Also, show both sides of the revolver, and include something to indicate the scale.

There's folks on this board be glad to share of their knowledge. There's nice folks here.

Bob Wright


----------



## jrbarnes (Mar 6, 2007)

Ok, thanks. Ill take some pictures and get the info when I get home from work.


----------



## jrbarnes (Mar 6, 2007)

Actually I just found it. When I was looking at it to find anything I could post to identify it I found the number on the frame inside the cylinder. It's a mod 10-8.

Thanks for your help anyway.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Here is what is said on the S&W site about a 10-8.
Could I please get a DOB for a S&W? The vitals are: Model 10-8, .38 Caliber, S/N xxxxxXX.

I think DOB of that model 10-8 was in 1979.


----------



## jrbarnes (Mar 6, 2007)

Sweet. Thanks for the reply. Are they worth anything? The blue on it is pretty scuffed up. Is it worth the money to pay for restoration?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If you want to sell it PM me.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

jrbarnes said:


> Sweet. Thanks for the reply. Are they worth anything? The blue on it is pretty scuffed up. Is it worth the money to pay for restoration?


Not really if you're only considering financial value. It would be worth it to restore it if you wanted to keep an excellent restored revolver though. Especially if it has any sentimental value.

They're very nice shooters and very accurate. I also find them to be fairly easy to conceal. If you don't want to keep it then you'd probably be best off selling it to Baldy.


----------



## jrbarnes (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the info guys. I'm not really looking to sell it, but Ill probably get it restored one day. I kind of wanted to carry it some when I didn't feel like carrying the Glock. I just have to find a good concealment holster. 

Any ideas? I did a quick search on Google and didn't come up with much.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

See if you can find a Bianchi Pistol Pocket. It's an IWB thumb-break leather holster made for various handgun models, including ones like yours (if it's a 4 inch barrel or shorter). Here's a photo of mine with my 4" S&W M10 HB:


----------

